# Peg Leg Pete's Cocktail sauce



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how they make it? It was really good and didn't seem to be as ketchup based as most are. I can't find a "copycat" recipe.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll ask my Son, He worked there for about 7 years...


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That would be great, I appreciate it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

This is GREAT stuff. From a famous steakhouse in Indianapolis called "St Elmo's Steak House" that serves a huge shrimp cocktail.

HOT!!! I have to water it down some by adding ketchup.









Amazon.com : St Elmos, Sauce Cocktail, 12 Fl Oz : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : St Elmos, Sauce Cocktail, 12 Fl Oz : Grocery & Gourmet Food



smile.amazon.com





or you can buy their horseradish and make your own.









Amazon.com : St. Elmo Steak House Coarse-Cut Horseradish, Great with Steaks and Other Meats : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : St. Elmo Steak House Coarse-Cut Horseradish, Great with Steaks and Other Meats : Grocery & Gourmet Food



smile.amazon.com





The horseradish is the key element.

Jim


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Fresh ground garlic and some good smoked paprika is a must!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Might use a chili sauce base


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions.


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

St. Elmo’s cocktail sauce is memorable. 

I felt parts of my sinus cavity I didn’t know I had.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I always add a shot of Worcestershire sauce and a squeeze of fresh lemon.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I am pretty sure it has Worcestershire sauce in it. I like the sauce because it doesn't over power the fish but adds to the flavor.


----------

